# beautiful orange and white cat needs forever home please :(



## catlover7731 (Dec 29, 2004)

Ok, where to begin. I live in an apt. complex that doesn't allow animals, I snuck in my two cats and will be moving at the end of the school year. I started feeding a cat outside, that others where feeding and moved. He is a beauty. He is orange and white with gold eyes. He has a striped(like a lemur) fluffy tail and all legs are white. He is very friendly and loves to be petted. I am not sure how he got outside , but I think he would do good in a home that would let him in and out. I can't take him in due to financial reasons. The area I live in has gotten really scummy and I know once I move he will die, the kids in the neighborhood, bother him and chase him. I have tried the local rescue groups, vets in my area. I have asked, I do not want to take him to the local kill shelter, I would just like to find him a home before I move. thank you O h yes i am near new orleans , La.


----------

